# SO crazy excited about reserved doeling!



## kayzee (Jan 10, 2012)

I just had to tell somebody!  I reserved a doeling (crossing fingers) out of first freshener Desert Nanny Uptown Girl:







[/url]
Uptown_Girl_10-18-11ls1 by Eccentric Aesthetic, on Flickr[/img]

and "junior" buck Desert Nanny Kokopelli (buckling photo)






[/url]
KickingBird_bw_buckling_8-14-11ls1 by Eccentric Aesthetic, on Flickr[/img]

This is Uptown Girl's Dam, who gave 6.3 lbs of milk in a one-day milk test:






[/url]
Fly_4-09_ls1 by Eccentric Aesthetic, on Flickr[/img]

And this is Kokopelli's Dam, who was 258 days in milk as a first freshener!






[/url]
KickingBird_side1 by Eccentric Aesthetic, on Flickr[/img]

I'm not a serious breeder, just a "backyard homesteader", but of course I want as much milk as possible, and great genetics and beauty will make it easier and more profitable to sell my kids every year.  And besides......sooooo preeeetttttyyyy!!!!


----------



## Lothiriel (Jan 11, 2012)

Wow... Those are beautiful. I can imagine you're super excited! Here's hoping you get a doeling...


----------



## autumnprairie (Jan 11, 2012)

they are beautiful, It looks like you picked some really good lines. Keep us posted


----------



## kayzee (Jan 11, 2012)

She's not due 'til March 12th, so it's going to be quite a while before I know if there's a doeling to be had, and then two more months for her to be weaned.  

I have kids due any day now....well, due today, since it's 12:05, actually!  The timing is good because my space is VEEERRRY limited and this way I have plenty of time to get my own kids weaned and sold before I bring home the new baby.  And May is my birthday, so she can be my present!

I ordered little collars in purple, red, blue, yellow, (all good unisex colors) and one pink....and they sent me TWELVE pink by mistake!  I'm taking this as a good omen of many, many does in my future!


----------



## CochinBrahmaLover=) (Jan 11, 2012)

pretty


----------



## CochinBrahmaLover=) (Jan 11, 2012)

Lothiriel said:
			
		

> Wow... Those are beautiful. I can imagine you're super excited! Here's hoping you get a doeling...


Aren't you a BYC member? I recognize your profile pic


----------



## Roll farms (Jan 11, 2012)

Congrats, I'd be excited, too.


----------



## MaggieMay (Jan 11, 2012)

yay!  love seeing pics of dairy goats, I love the color on the doe!

  My DD and I have 2 Obers due March !.  This is going to be a doeling year!!!  :bun


----------



## Lothiriel (Jan 11, 2012)

CochinBrahmaLover=) said:
			
		

> Lothiriel said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yup, that I am. Same username and it was the same avatar.


----------



## SuburbanFarmChic (Jan 11, 2012)

Oh I would be totally excited about that!


----------



## kayzee (Jan 11, 2012)

With our kids coming soon, the boy-child and I have gone a little goat crazy and have pondered the web site of every breeder in this part of the state for hours on end.  We commented, looking at the photos of the adult and senior goats on this site, that they all their looked so sad....so boy-child said "we have to get a baby from there so she can be happy!"  

***I don't want to malign the character of the breeder in any way.  They are a serious show-oriented operation and I think it's just more of a no-nonsense approach.  Ours, on the other hand, is what you'd call a MOSTLY NONSENSE approach.


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Jan 11, 2012)

*YAH !! SO EXCITED FOR YOU!*


----------



## Rebbetzin (Jan 11, 2012)

I would be excited too!! Be sure to post photos of the kids. I love spotted goats!!


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Jan 11, 2012)

what amazing top-lines.   I have a thing for a good top-line.  

Congrats! and wishing pink for you.


----------



## ThreeBoysChicks (Jan 11, 2012)

Very nice.  I would be happy to.  If you don't mind me asking, what are you paying to reserve them and the final cost?


----------



## RamblingCowgirl (Jan 11, 2012)

Wow I would be to! I will def have to get back into Nigerians...after I get some alpines. Love the whole package. Had a doe built just like Uptown Girl's Dam, udder and all, loved that goat.  good luck and congrats!


----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Jan 11, 2012)

Wow, what beautiful goats. So can't wait til you get the baby. Love pictures of all kinds, so thank you for sharing.


----------



## RareBreedFancier (Jan 11, 2012)

WOW!!! What stunning goats! No wonder your so excited!


----------



## kayzee (Jan 11, 2012)

It's $100 for the reservation, $350 total.  Not cheap, but a bargain for the genetics--kids from either grand-dam go for $500.  I feel pretty lucky to be in on the ground floor of this pairing.

I had kids due today, but nope, she decided to keep me waiting.  They're going to be some very pretty babies, too....I have a lovely blue-eyed light buckskin doeling out of the same pairing, and she would have shown beautifully if her mama had not been grade.


----------

